# Rominator v3.1 Released



## Opium (Apr 12, 2007)

*Rominator v3.1 Released*

DS ROM organiser














Hankchill has sent word that he has updated his DS ROM organiser _Rominator_. The update includes some new features such as reader submitted game reviews and full linux support.





			
				changelog said:
			
		

> -Share your opinions! A new 'Reviews' section now exists where users can submit and share their personal views on a game.
> 
> - Games can be added through File>Add Games. This is because Linux users may experience a program closure when dropping a game that already exists onto Rominator.
> 
> ...




Rominator is available for Windows, Mac OS X and Linux. Please select your operating system below.






Windows




Mac OS X




Linux


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 12, 2007)

Great release.

And finally, it's on the front page


----------



## Brien Zee (Apr 12, 2007)

linux support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2007)

It just keeps getting better and better; now it's even on the frontpage!


----------



## Sekkyumu (Apr 12, 2007)

Good !


----------



## Hop (Apr 12, 2007)

Getting error in Vista, anyone else have problem?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

This would be even better if it recognized patched ROMs. That is ROMs that end in nds.dsq. Then I could use it with my SuperCard...

- Sam


----------



## Sekkyumu (Apr 12, 2007)

The feature I'm waiting the most is .zip support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> The feature I'm waiting the most is .zip support
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/agree

This excellent app is useless for me without .zip support.


----------



## Xtreme Bug (Apr 12, 2007)

It's a little buggy under Linux, but definitely gonna keep an eye on this!

Would love to see zip support as well. 



QUOTE(Hop @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Getting error in Vista, anyone else have problem?


It worked perfectly fine for me under Vista. What error are you getting?


----------



## nehs (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Apr 12 2007, 09:56 AM)
The feature I'm waiting the most is .zip support  


Thats what i am waiting for aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zip zip and away please


----------



## Blu` (Apr 12, 2007)

It says no more updates until he gets $500....


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 12, 2007)

Great app and I'm happy to see it featured on the frontpage (although that red skin sucks, all do but the Matrix one IMHO).
I got an error when trying to update from with the program but worked fine when I downloaded it from his site.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## ryohki (Apr 12, 2007)

where does he get his database from?
as it doesn't include the game and watch collection
(or any other xxxx I assume)

good program otherwise.
run into a few probs with vista though (program errors and shutdowns)


----------



## Cyan (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it's strange the space between leters for releasing group "L E G A C Y", other rom renaming don't add them. 
(same goes for M.o.d.e.7 and S U P R E M A C Y).


That's great that your database is using GBAtemp rom numbering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe you could add demo, iQue, and xxxx released to gbatemp frontpage. That would make it a very good rom manager/renaming program  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you will have enough money to continue developpement and integrate zip/inside_zip renaming.


Wich IDE are you using ?
The design looks like Xul element.


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Apr 12, 2007)

Without ZIP support this util isnt going to gain much use or fans. Cowering's GOODTOOLS are an excellent example of this fiasco.

What we also need to see is the use of a recognised ROM database such as ADVANsCEne's for example.

Without these features, I can't see it moving forward.

Oh, and as for asking for $500 is a bit of a cheek considering its not fully functional due to above said issues!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

I clicked Box Art and it shut down...

- Sam


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 12, 2007)

It's been in development for ages and finally makes front page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame about the donation costs, but if everyone who used it donated like $1?

Then again, hank has already paid for plugins to reach even this version. Infact, he started the project to be gbatemp exclusive

I think zip support though would be top priority


----------



## hankchill (Apr 12, 2007)

I will still be releasing updates, but only small feature revisions.

I may or may not do Zip support or an extensive save system because it'll be very time consuming and I just don't have the drive to do so as of yet. A lot of work, money, and time has gone into this project.

Also, you guys need to understand: Rominator pulls a lot of internal information from a game - it's header, rom size, game title, and icon. Adding in Zip would break those as the only way to see that info would be to decompress the zip file. But realistically, if you've got a bunch of 128MB files and a bunch of 64MB files, etc, how long do you think that would take to decompress? Too long. It's just not feasible.

Regards


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Apr 12, 2007)

So how does RomCenter or clrMAMEpro retrieve information such as MD5, SHA, CRC32 info whilst ZIP'd?

If they can see that whilst zipped, I cant see why header, rom size, game title, and icon cant be performed in Rominator?


----------



## d33t (Apr 12, 2007)

Linux support is awesome! Lack of zip/7z support though sucks. I'd be happy to contribute if I could use the program as it stands now. Unfortunately, the larger part of my collection is already GoodMerged, and the rest is all 7zipped roms. Having uncompressed roms sitting around takes up a LOT of space.

Hopefully you hit the $500 mark and keep working on this one. Or at least release the source


----------



## hankchill (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Ad_Enuff @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> So how does RomCenter or clrMAMEpro retrieve information such as MD5, SHA, CRC32 info whilst ZIP'd?
> 
> If they can see that whilst zipped, I cant see why header, rom size, game title, and icon cant be performed in Rominator?



It works differently.

Those rom managers have the data already stored in a database. It gets the game checksum and then loads a record from a database already containing PRELOADED data. MINE loads straight from the game, instead of storing a whole lot more in a database, therefore accessing the game in real time. The other programs don't do that.

Regards.


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> It works differently.
> 
> Those rom managers have the data already stored in a database. It gets the game checksum and then loads a record from a database already containing PRELOADED data.



OK, I understand that but lets move back to the other comment of using an external DAT file for ROM information such ADVANsCEne's for example which includes all releases and XXXX roms aswell?

From that surely you can therefore use that as a starting point to extract display ROM info?

You have to understand that currently your util is rather tiresome due to having roms unzipped for it to work.

Like Cowerings GOODTOOLS, having to unzip them all first and then run teh util and then zip them all back up again was simply annoying. How many people use his util now? I bet hardly any. I use clrMAMEpro and use a DAT....it renames both inside out the zip file in about 30 seconds! When you realise unzipping your roms will take more than that it simply doesnt make sense.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't see why everyone seems to be complaining about the application. I use it all the time because it's the best wat to have all my roms visible with their icons, info, etc and it's a smart way (meaning both intelligent and elegant) to organize and flash your roms along with their sav files.
I too don't agree with that "give me $500 or else" policy since I believe in supporting the community for free and I know what I'm saying since I'm running the translation project for Jump! Ultimate Stars (for free), but anyway we should all be thankful to Hankchill for this great application.

P.S: Oh, and the new feature that lets you add reviews is great too. I'll be using it a lot.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(beautifulbeast @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> I don't see why everyone seems to be complaining about the application. I use it all the time because it's the best wat to have all my roms visible with their icons, info, etc and it's a smart way (meaning both intelligent and elegant) to organize and flash your roms along with their sav files.
> I too don't agree with that "give me $500 or else" policy since I believe in supporting the community for free and I know what I'm saying since I'm running the translation project for Jump! Ultimate Stars (for free), but anyway we should all be thankful to Hankchill for this great application.
> 
> P.S: Oh, and the new feature that lets you add reviews is great too. I'll be using it a lot.



It's not a "give me $500 or else", it's asking for support and appreciation from the community. Rominator is a FREE tool yet to develop it I PAID for the necessary tools (IDE, hosting, plugins), just to make it free. If whoever uses it donates a dollar, even then I would be happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you like the reviews part. I've already had people submit reviews and they've been added.

Regards.


----------



## cheatah (Apr 12, 2007)

Great program!!

I don't mind unzipping my roms.  The linux version crashes for me when I go to "Missing Box Art".  Also getting a few graphical issues with the interface.  Alot of the buttons are too small for the text until I click on them and then they resize to the correct size.  The box on the bottom right that displays program status does weird things like switching from left/right justification.  The text doesn't all fit in usually.  The mid bottom icons needs tooltips I think.  Good thing the delete button asks for confirmation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But besides the small bugs in the linux version.  Amazing program!


----------



## Dazimus (Apr 12, 2007)

Where can I send a Paypal payment to?


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on making the front page!


----------



## hankchill (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Kyu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took your advice and sent a message to opium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So thank Opium as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Dazimus: henry -at- hankchill -dot- com is my email address. Any comments, questions, donations, flames, etc, can go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I know that Missing Box Art crashes, I mentioned it in the thread at the NDS Hardware Devices & Utilities section, because I took out the Boxart column in the database, so you'll never really know what's missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It now takes straight from the web if it exists. Same with reviews; they'll be taken straight off the web. I hope to see many user opinions/reviews!

There's also another bug where the review window will pop up if you press the close button on it -- I designed it for Mac OS X and forgot that Windows users have to actually close it, so it doesn't kill the variable that thinks that the review window is closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These fixes will be available tomorrow.

Regards.


----------



## Helterskelter (Apr 12, 2007)

i clicked "save folder" it shut down


clicked "box art" it shut down.



im kinda scared to click anything else.





i love the idea that you can correct rom names. i just wish i could save them when i got done without it shutting down.




hmmmm buggy.


----------



## Mac2492 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's a nice program, but I need ZIP support because my entire collection is all zipped up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(That's 1001 files... I just like collecting them all...)


----------



## Azimuth (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(cheatah @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Great program!!
> 
> I don't mind unzipping my roms.Â The linux version crashes for me when I go to "Missing Box Art".Â Also getting a few graphical issues with the interface.Â Alot of the buttons are too small for the text until I click on them and then they resize to the correct size.Â The box on the bottom right that displays program status does weird things like switching from left/right justification.Â The text doesn't all fit in usually.Â The mid bottom icons needs tooltips I think.Â Good thing the delete button asks for confirmation
> 
> ...



post a screenshot, also make sure that gtk2 is installed


----------



## Dazimus (Apr 12, 2007)

Sent a donation, although its not much at all, I hope it all adds up if everyone who uses Rominator pays a small amount too


----------



## bobrules (Apr 12, 2007)

When it scans my rom folders it says error in the database, the database may be missing, and it finds only half of my games.


----------



## Ender15 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zip and Rar support would be epic.


----------



## bladetears (Apr 12, 2007)

Good to see that this program made it to the front page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yukine (Apr 12, 2007)

Does this happen to work on Windows ME?


----------



## Hop (Apr 12, 2007)

What the heck is Windows ME?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 12, 2007)

Windows Melenium Edition


----------



## hankchill (Apr 12, 2007)

Why on EARTH are you using Windows ME!?!?!

ME is the BIGGEST MISTAKE in Microsoft history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whether if it works or not, I wouldn't know, but I wouldn't support it either. As far as I know though, it'll supposedly work with Windows 98 and up.

I've already mentioned before, the Missing Box Art will crash the program. However, Save Association shouldn't. If you can recreate an issue, let me know.

Also, one of you mentioned that your program stops working halfway through scanning... If you can find out why, let me know. I have one guy who scans every game that's been released without a hassle.

Regards.


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> The feature I'm waiting the most is .zip support
> 
> 
> 
> ...



co-sign.






"ME is the BIGGEST MISTAKE in Microsoft history"

co-co-sign.. your better off playing in traffic then using it.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 13, 2007)

It seems like the scanning stops when it sees a homebrew, When I add games manually they would all work.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> It seems like the scanning stops when it sees a homebrew, When I add games manually they would all work.



Allright, I know the problem. When Rominator scans the homebrew it's looking for parts in the rom that might not possibly exist, therefore causing an error. This doesn't happen to all homebrew, but some.

Bear in mind, I didn't design Rominator with homebrew in mind either.

--Henry


----------



## Phrostay (Apr 13, 2007)

Fek yeah!!! For MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm In Heaven. Big up to the devs!!!


----------



## hankchill (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Phrostay @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Fek yeah!!! For MAC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And 'dev' should be singular, not plural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regards.


----------



## Unlimited (Apr 13, 2007)

This application is quite trendy i rate it good


----------



## Maupi (Apr 14, 2007)

I think this program is great!!!
I just LOVE the way you don't have to zip the files! I use an M3 Simply which needs unzipped files. This way I don't have to unzip each file manually to copy it to my flashcard!

One little thing: it's a bit slow... Everytime I click a gametitle it starts "thinking" a few seconds before showing the additional info. I guess this is because it reads stuff in realtime. Maybe it would be possible to re-think the external datafile-method. Kinda feel this would be faster...

Apart from that: just love it!!! Going to make a donation right now! ;-)))


----------



## yukine (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Why on EARTH are you using Windows ME!?!?!
> 
> ME is the BIGGEST MISTAKE in Microsoft history
> 
> ...



Trust me, I know. My XP machine... the USB port ceased to work for whatever reason. Thus I have to rely on my old laptop running Windows ME to use the SD card reader.

I tried using Rominator on the ME machine, but it  gives some sort of database error. Ah well.... I guess I'll have to use it some other time.


----------



## iwakura (Apr 14, 2007)

wow, here's the noobiest question ever, but i just cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;

where's the default folder? if i were to look for it in windows explorer?


----------



## beautifulbeast (Apr 14, 2007)

*@iwakura:* I don't know where the default location it (too lazy to check for it now), but you can always configure it from Tools>Settings>Locations, both the folder where you will store your roms locally and the one where you want them flashed in your flash card.
Enjoy!


----------



## Xtreme Bug (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(iwakura @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> wow, here's the noobiest question ever, but i just cant find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For XP:
C:\Documents and Settings\[user]\Application Data\Rominator Data

Replace [user] with your username.


----------



## kknn (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks for the "full" linux support, although it is very buggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Segfaults for me upon start in linux, before it even gets to render a window. 
When run from valgrind it manages to start though, veeeery slooooowly, but then it is so slow it is barely usable.
I might check it out again  when it has matured a bit


----------



## hankchill (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(kknn @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> thanks for the "full" linux support, although it is very buggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since there are so many Linux builds out there, I cannot possibly make it compatible for every single one of them. I have a Linux tester who has had no issues, although I'm not sure which build he's using.

Unfortunately I can't take Linux bug reports into consideration since each one will treat the program differently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's no way I'll be able to achieve 100% with Linux, but it's there for those who can use it.

Regards.


----------



## Typhoe (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi,

I'm also a Linux user and your prog works on my Notebook.

I'm using Ubuntu Dapper, and the rom directory is on an nfs share (+700 files).

It's indeed loading very slowly, but at least it works.

So far, I have not tried to do anything except listing my roms, but I greatly appreciate this linux version of your rom lister.

The only "problems" I noticed are:

+The display of some info is wrong (see screenshot below)
+At launch, the programme opens a big "grey window", runs my cpu very high for 5s (I have a P4 2GHz), then draws the Rominator window (it then reduces the size of the window to the size of the screenshot).






If you can do something for the display that would be great.
As for the slow initializing time, I'm not sure you can do anything...

Regards,
Typhoe

edit: Spelling...


----------



## iwakura (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Xtreme Bug @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iwakura @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wow, here's the noobiest question ever, but i just cant find it
> ...




thanks!


----------



## spawnraf (Apr 14, 2007)

Is it possible to keep the rom where they are when you add them?
I've sorted the games in different folders, but when I add them to the list, they are automatically copied in the Romminator folder...

For everything else, rominator is perfect, thank you!


----------



## hankchill (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(spawnraf @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> Is it possible to keep the rom where they are when you add them?
> I've sorted the games in different folders, but when I add them to the list, they are automatically copied in the Romminator folder...
> 
> For everything else, rominator is perfect, thank you!



The idea of Rominator is to have all of your games organized into ONE directory, and within Rominator make different game lists organizing the games however you'd like. If you drag a game onto Rominator, it'll copy it to the Games folder you've specified.

Put all your games in one folder, and select that folder as your Games folder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regards.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 15, 2007)

I dont really see the point of this, it just shows what games you have?

I think that going to my computer and then the microsd drive is easier than this.....

The only real difference is the pictures......

But if people like it, then w/e lol, its just my opinion, im not bashing or anything but i just dont get it


----------



## hankchill (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(blade85 @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> I dont really see the point of this, it just shows what games you have?
> 
> I think that going to my computer and then the microsd drive is easier than this.....
> 
> ...



The only real difference is the pictures?

You've obviously NEVER used this, now have you? Would you think that I spent all this time working on it so that you can see your games 'with pictures'?

• You can view the game's internal icon, data such as the internal name, country, genre, release group, etc, and box art as well
• The program can rename your games to the official release names
• An entire icon modification system; store a collection of icons in the database and change them by simple drag and drop
• Trim off the excess junk from a rom, with safe trimming included to preserve WiFi access
• Game Trainers; If a game has a trainer available, you can choose the patches and Rominator will patch it on the fly when it flashes
• Organized game lists and smart lists to only display the requested content
• Rom Statistics; view which games you have, and which ones you are missing.
• Rom queue to queue up games to be flashed, and then have them all flash at once.

That's only a *few* of the cool things Rominator does.

Not to mention, for v3.1.2 being released tonight, I've completed the Extensive Save System, which is one of the best save systems I've seen available out there.

Now tell me, can you do all of that by just 'browsing your micro sd card'?

Didn't think so.

Regards.


----------



## Kaphis (Apr 16, 2007)

no zip = 0

sorry~ good and all but to ask for $500 is bit steep, thanks for all the work that you have done, hope you get enough money but I will just keep using the free one from DS-X ..I think o.o


----------



## hankchill (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Kaphis @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> no zip = 0
> 
> sorry~ good and all but to ask for $500 is bit steep, thanks for all the work that you have done, hope you get enough money but I will just keep using the free one from DS-X ..I think o.o



I don't think so. Considering the IDE alone cost me $350, web hosting and domain for 2 years was $100 and the plugins were $50, I don't think it's asking for too much. I don't expect to reach the goal, but if every person who uses the program donates a $1, I'd be satisfied.

As mentioned before, there's too much internal information to be read that having Zip support would not allow. I will put in zip support but all you will be able to do is flash the games and trim them. No icon management, internal data management, etc.

Regards.


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> I will put in zip support but all you will be able to do is flash the games and trim them. No icon management, internal data management, etc.



If you do so many people will use it and more importantly for you, you may get extra donations as a result.

The icon and internal data management is really not the main use for many people on here after all the roms created by warez groups have already added icons and header information which the majority of people aren’t going to mess with.

As for rom renaming etc, clrmamepro will do that and most use that and ADVANsCEne's DAT.

People love artwork and viewing roms with your util, but 90% odd will only use it if ZIP is added so they can trim and view roms from a GUI.

As your project develops, add new features or perhaps you may just find out how to add icon and internal management that you hadn’t before or perhaps handle it in a totally different way.

As for the $500, I know you have internal costs and they are probably totally justified. But may I make a suggestion, never state what amount your looking for...it always gets up people noses when specific amounts are asked for. If you hadnt and just asked for donations, who knows what you may have landed up with.....as you said if everyone that used it gave you $1, you'd have reached your target pretty quickly.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 17, 2007)

alright chill out man, no need to get all mad over my comment before


----------



## Empyre (Apr 23, 2007)

I just started using the linux version of this, Kudos for being the first person to write a linux rom manager!

I have a few issues however.

1. No XXXX roms, That's a downer, I don't care about the kiosk demos and stuff but I do want the iQue / Club Nintendo roms.
2. No homebrew roms.
3. If I resize the window it doesn't resize the contents until I quit with the new window size and reload.
4. Icons overflow the listview at the bottom if the window isn't very carefully resized (the default size overflows too.
5. It's very slow. Are you reading the info from the header in realtime and not storing it in a db so you only read it once?
6. It's using the internal game code as the unique key, this is causing problems with patched roms, I have a few trainers and the M3Lite patched DS Browser, these have the same header as the original roms so they get misidentified.

A few suggestions, 

1. A "user added roms" section to fix numbers 1 and 2
2. Screenshots would be nice.
3. Change the listview to a treeview and roll all the different region roms into one item, give the option of picking an order of preference on what language roms to pick if you tell it to transfer a rom with dupes. (if you use the first 3 chars of the game code in the header it will pick up all those (J) roms with different titles too).
4. have the option to use the utf-8 game title from the header for the main list title.

Wishlist

1. Use standard Gtk ui elements so it matches the ui guidelines
2. Zip support (if you use the crc32 instead of the game id as the key and include the header info in the dat file, you dont need to unzip the rom to read the info, the crc32 is stored in the zip directory so no need to unzip for that either). This would also fix no 6 in the "issues" list.
3. 7z support, merge all the roms that are the same game from different regions into one file.
4. M3Lite support for GBA roms
5. The moon on a stick.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Empyre @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> I just started using the linux version of this, Kudos for being the first person to write a linux rom manager!
> 
> I have a few issues however.
> 
> ...



Here's a few quick answers for ya:

For your issues:
1. Nope, no XXXX Roms, however I may consider adding them (if I get hold of them myself)
2. Rominator isn't meant for homebrew. Since any old jack can release a homebrew app anytime, I don't want to be constantly keeping up with it. It was meant for commercial game organization.
3. Strange. Again, the Linux build is still fairly new, so I hope to correct bugs as I go along.
4. Yep, I know the icon overflows. Beyond my control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. I'm reading from the header in real-time. I figure it's best to read only what you've got. However, I'll be changing the way Rominator works for v3.3 (after I release v3.2) which will allow for insta-loading.
6. It's not just using the internal game code. It reads from the header, game code, and version number and gets the database info that way. Remember, Rominator was meant for clean games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for your suggestions:
1. I'll be allowing the adding of homebrew, but no icon editing yet.
2. I don't think screenshots will be happening. I really don't want to dig up screenshots for 1000 different games. Maybe if emulation gets closer to perfection I'll think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. That would be complicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll see if I can build something around that
4. The UTF-8 title is not unique for every game unfortunately, which is why I opted to not use it.

And for your wishlist:
1. I'm not building it with linux so I can only use the tools available to me. I'm using a cross-platform IDE, so what they got, is what I can do.
2. I'm considering Zip support, if I can have a breakthrough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have some ideas up my sleeve not involving CRC32
3. 7z - Not happening.
4. GBA roms - Not happening either. Hence the name: Rominator for *NDS*
5. mmmm.... moon on a stick... I'll see what I can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regards.


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 25, 2007)

The DS-X Manager written by ShortFuse would perform rom indexing. It basically would unzip each file, extract the icon & header data, and then add an entry into its own database.

Yes, it took some time to load in all the roms, but you only had to run the indexing once.


----------



## Skye (Apr 25, 2007)

Urgh... I'm having problems with Rominator. I'm using it in Windows XP SP2. When I originally ran it I ran it from inside the zip file. I think this has messed it up ever since as it used to always create a corrupted zip file on my desktop with the program's zip file after I updated it each time. I had it working fine the other day, but now, with the latest update, it just stays in my taskbar and I can't restore or maximise it so I can actually use it. 

Is it a problem with the registry or something? I get the feeling that there is data being saved somewhere within the registry or somewhere on my main HDD as it seems to keep the settings and updates (and glitches) even after I've deleted it and extracted a fresh copy across from a freshly downloaded zip file.

Please help, I love using this for sorting out my DS ROMs and trimming it whilst sending the games across to my DS!!

Cheers.


----------



## jinqui242 (Jul 12, 2007)

When transferring ROMs within the program, I'd like to set it to automatically save them to my GAMES folder on my flash card, not the flash card root.  Is there a way to configure this?  I'm using the OS X version.


----------



## SuperGeek (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> 1. Nope, no XXXX Roms, however I may consider adding them (if I get hold of them myself)



Ever tried #NDSTemp or #GBATemp on EFnet? Use one of the fserve bots, they have all the XXXX releases.


----------

